# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية منقول : شاهد باقة قنوات BeIN Sports و SKY Sport و BT Sport

## mohamed73

شاهد باقة قنوات BeIN Sports و SKY Sport و BT Sport على ال VLC     *بي ان سبوت*  *,* سكاي سبورت و بي تي سبورت   * بعد طول انتظار الان و بحول الله اضع بين ايديكم برنامج تشغيل و مشاهدة باقات الرياضية على برنامج ال VLC Player* *برنامج دائم*   *بي ان سبوت* *,* سكاي سبورت و بي تي سبورت                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        منقول

----------


## idaabd

اخى البرنامج غير شغال

----------

